

Printing Lenses on the Form 1+ 3D Printer - mafuyu
http://formlabs.com/en/company/blog/2014/09/24/lenses-3D-printed-formlabs/

======
rdw
Very impressive stuff, but looking at the models raises a question in my mind.
Why do the parts look like they have about an inch of supporting, sprue-like
structure beneath them? Wouldn't it be better to have them be closer to the
surface so as little material is wasted in the supports as possible?

~~~
pokpokpok
sometimes these structures act as heat sinks to ensure even heat dissipation
throughout the part and improve conformity

~~~
Kliment
This is a photopolymer printer - while the reaction is mildly exothermic, the
amount of heat produced is negligible.

